# Hunter G's 007



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Cracked the reed in my Supermag so I've got an email into tim about ordering a new one or hopefully, sending the call back to get it installed and tuned and then I'm like... awh hell, get the Visa out.

An acrylic Supermag is on my christmas list but I guess I just bought myself a christmas present, the acrylic 007.

I've heard good things about it, anyone have one? How's it compare to the Supermag?


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

It's a good call, It's won Hunter Grounds many titles, a little higher than the supermag, but I think you'll like it


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I thought I read somewhere that hunter uses a supermag for comps?


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Hunter Grounds could win a competition with a Clarinet. :lol:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

No kidding both Tim and Hunter are awsome callers. I have two supermag's but one is tuned a litter higher for lessers. The 007 should be just fine though. 
!! Cupped WIngs and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I had one and sold it, I couldnt get a good grasp on the insert it was wayyy to short. But I love my supermag.


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Got the Hunter G today.... impressive! Naturally though I still like the Supermag over the 007 but I'm pretty impressed with the 007.

It is definately "easier" to blow, in as far as the amount of air pressure it takes (no, it doesn't come out of the box belting double clucks and lonesome comebacks).

It's also higher pitched than the Supermag. It's going to be fun learning it's peculiarities that's for sure.

Hunter does this thing they call a gavel that sounds amazing. Anyone come close to replicating it?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Gavel? What do you mean by that? Like alot of mummers and honks?


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Gavel? What do you mean by that? Like alot of mummers and honks?


No, it's awesome though. It's this thing he throws on the end of honks in his comeback routine... it sounds like he's breathing in quick to make the call but it's just the way he mouth's the short reed.

There's an example of it on the Supermag mania audio. It sounds VERY goosy! I can't for the life of me figure out how he does it though (even with Hunters explaination).


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ohhhh yeah..Its a new and improved "spit call".


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

:lol: picked up the HG 007 video at Fleet Farm in St. cloud MN . For 5.00 bucks what a steal a great video anyone who has this call should get it. This was the first short reed call I bought since then I have bought a super mag for the deeper sound but this call is very easy to blow compared to the super mag. It's a lot higher than the supper mag but I think the sound will carry alot farther......................


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I agree with the 007 being a bit higher tone with a little thinner sound. Kinda reminds me of a Mag-half breed mix... leaning more to the mag side. Test drove the Mag pro this weekend. That can be a wicked call either in the field or compitition. I made the wise move of making a tally in my in my head how much I have invested in calls and it kept the visa in the wallet. No assurance it will stay there long though.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Marlo i just listened to that tape the other day and i know what your talking abuot. It does sound really good, but sure as hell cant do it.


----------

